# Fahren + akk oder dat



## sevillista

¡Hola! He encontrado una frase que me ha sorprendido un poco. La he comentado con una amiga, pero su explicación no termino de entenderla. No sé si vosotros podeis darme una explicación gramatical más clara.

*Zuerst fahren wir auf der Autobahn nach Frankfurt*

Teniendo en cuenta que hay movimiento (van hacia Frankfurt), yo siempre hubiese puesto un acusativo (auf die Autobahn), nunca un dativo.

Könnt ihr mir sagen warum es so ist, bitte? Vielen Dank.


----------



## elroy

_Auf der Autobahn_ no indica el destino, sino el camino donde (¡y no *a*donde!) se conducirá.

_Wohin fahren wir? Nach Frankfurt._
_Wo fahren wir? Auf der Autobahn._

Espero que así se te aclare.


----------



## sevillista

Gracias, Elroy, lo tuyo tiene más sentido que lo que me habían contado. ¿Se te ocurre un ejemplo con fahren, auf der Autobahn y un acusativo, para verlo más claro? Estaba pensando si "vamos a Turquía por la autopista" sería *wir fahren auf der Autobahn in die Türkei, *pero ahora tengo dudas si hay que poner nach.

Una frase que me dijo mi amiga que tampoco tengo clara es *wir schwimmen im Meer. *¿Eso es también porque no hay destino? ¡Anda que no hay que recordar cosas cuando se habla en alemán !


----------



## berndf

Ich kann Dir leider nur in Deutsch antworten. Ich hoffe Du verstehst es. Es gibt einige Länder, die immer mit Artikel genannt werden: _Die Schweiz, die Türkei, der Kosovo_. Für diese Länder benutzt man _in_+Akkusativ und nicht _nach_.

Es heisst also:
_Ich fahre in die Schweiz._
_Ich fahre in die Türkei._
_Ich fahre in den Kosovo._
aber es heisst:
_Ich fahre nach Spanien._


----------



## sevillista

berndf said:


> Ich kann Dir leider nur in Deutsch antworten. Ich hoffe Du verstehst es. Es gibt einige Länder, die immer mit Artikel genannt werden: _Die Schweiz, die Türkei, der Kosovo_. Für diese Länder benutzt man _in_+Akkusativ und nicht _nach_.
> 
> Es heisst also:
> _Ich fahre in die Schweiz._
> _Ich fahre in die Türkei._
> _Ich fahre in den Kosovo._
> aber es heisst:
> _Ich fahre nach Spanien._


 
Vielen Dank, ich habe das verstanden. Muβ ich mit einem groβen D "dich, dir, du" schreiben? Das wuβte ich nicht.


----------



## berndf

Es ist nur höflicher aber mit kleinem d ist es auch nicht falsch.


----------



## muycuriosa

Quisiera agregar algo a lo que ya han dicho los demás:

También puedes decir *Zuerst fahren wir auf die Autobahn nach Frankfurt* pero el sentido es diferente. Es como 'primero tomamos la autopista que va a Frankfurt' (la dirección como dices) y la frase siguiente podría ser: ... *und dann nehmen wir die (Autobahn) nach Köln / die A3 und bei der Ausfahrt X fahren wir auf die B YYY / Landstraße nach ...* En este caso te refieres de verdad a la dirección; en el caso que tú has puesto hablas del camino (cito elroy: wo fahren wir - auf der Autobahn).
En tu frase con 'die Türkei' eso no es posible ... al menos a mí no me parece posible, probablemente porque no hay una sola autopista que vaya hasta Turquía.

Saludos


----------



## Hexlein

Hola sevillista,

es cierto que se trata de una dirección, pero esto sólo importa con las preposiciones que van tanto con dativo como con acusativo (los llamados Wechselpräpositionen): an, auf, hinter, neben, in, über, unter, vor, zwischen. La preposición "nach", en cambio, *siempre* requiere el dativo (como también: aus, bei, mit, seit, von, zu), da igual que indiquen una dirección o no. 

Espero que te sirva la explicación.
Saludos,
Hexlein.


----------



## sevillista

Gracias, Hexlein, pero la preposición que me daba problemas no era nach, sino auf. Al haber movimiento, yo hubiera puesto "auf die Autobahn" en la frase original. Pero ya me explicó elroy que "auf die Autobahn" no representa el destino, sino el medio, así que como el destino va con nach, está claro que va en dativo (a pesar de que no se nota porque lleva el nombre de una ciudad, Frankfurt).

Espero que me hayas entendido. Un saludo.


----------



## berndf

sevillista said:


> ...Pero ya me explicó elroy que "auf die Autobahn" no representa el destino...


Elroy hat nichts über "auf die Autobahn", sondern nur etwas über "auf der Autobahn" ausgesagt. Beachte:
- "auf *die* Autobahn" (Akkusativ) ist ein Ziel (auf Englisch: "*onto* the motorway").
- "auf *der* Autobahn" (Dativ) ist *kein* Ziel, sondern ein Ort (auf Englisch: "*on* the motorway").
"auf" ist eine _Wechselpräposition, _wie Hexlein schrieb.


----------



## Hexlein

sevillista said:


> Gracias, Hexlein, pero la preposición que me daba problemas no era nach, sino auf. Al haber movimiento, yo hubiera puesto "auf die Autobahn" en la frase original. Pero ya me explicó elroy que "auf die Autobahn" no representa el destino, sino el medio [...]



Ah, cierto, no había leído bien. Perdón.

Entonces, como ya explica Berndf, las dos variantes son posibles. Si te refieres justo al momento de pasar de una carretera (u otra autopista) a la autopista en dirección a Frankfurt es correcto decir "auf die Autobahn", porque la pregunta sería "Wohin?", ya que el lugar cambia. En la frase "Wir fuhren drei Stunden auf der Autobahn." no hay cambio de lugar, como en tu frase "Wir schwimmen im Meer." Otra más: "Wir gehen im Park spazieren/joggen/skaten." Por mucho movimiento que hagamos, no nos movemos del parque. 
 
Que tengáis todos un buen domingo.
Hexlein.


----------

